# 600 amp service disconnect



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

What you can't see is we had to but an extension on transformer!


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

very cool pics! i think you may need to adjust the time on your camara


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

Noticed that too!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Cool job, but why PVC conduit between the enclosures? Wouldnt that be more prone to damage in the position it is in?


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

In the time frame we had it was the quick's way to do it, plus when finished it will be inside of a fenced enclosure.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks like a great job, just curious but on the disconnect pic you go black, blue, red. Just curious as to why in that order, rotation problems???. 
P.S all the work looks great


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

The original wiring on the secondary was such, so to keep from any confusion we followed it. Realize we didn't have to, but, to make sure we didn't have any problems with phase issues (rotation) we did it that way.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*time*

How much time were you given to cut power and did you make it ??


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

Is that a poco transformer? I wanted to do something similar once and our local poco did not want us to modify or add to their transformer stating it will make it more difficult for them to replace if need be.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

ptcrtn said:


> Is that a poco transformer? I wanted to do something similar once and our local poco did not want us to modify or add to their transformer stating it will make it more difficult for them to replace if need be.


Yea, we went thru the local POCO on how we could tie in the disconnect. The box extension was my idea and had it built at a machine shop.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice clean work. What size generator is being used here?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Gotta' love working by vehicle head lamps!:thumbup:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks good:thumbup:.

As for the extension, one thing comes to mind: most padmounts have a solid barrier to isolate the primary and secondary sides. Did you extension continue that barrier out to the doors? 

ptcrtn brought up future transformer replacement issues....since that transformer looks like an older Zinsco, is the extension sized to fit another brand if need be?


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

leland said:


> Gotta' love working by vehicle head lamps!:thumbup:


Didn't have time to erect lighting platforms, just needed to get finished!


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Nice clean work. What size generator is being used here?


150KW natural gas.


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

mxslick said:


> Looks good:thumbup:.
> 
> As for the extension, one thing comes to mind: most padmounts have a solid barrier to isolate the primary and secondary sides. Did you extension continue that barrier out to the doors?
> 
> ptcrtn brought up future transformer replacement issues....since that transformer looks like an older Zinsco, is the extension sized to fit another brand if need be?


The original barrier between primary and secondary was pretty weak to say the least, but all we did was extend the secondary wiring not change the transformer connections. The need to replaced the transformer was discussed and it was decided when/if that occurs then the building owner will be responsible not POCO.


----------



## Schultz134 (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't really like the way that disconnect is trimmed. Put some 90's in those cables.

Also can't believe you guys are allowed to both come into the bottom with PVC and exposed out of the disconnect. Crazy!


----------

